
Do tech incubators work? NYU Tandon's answer: 3,200 jobs and $4B - lkrubner
http://engineering.nyu.edu/press-releases/2018/02/13/do-tech-incubators-work-nyu-tandon-future-labs-answer-3200-jobs-4-billion-
======
lkrubner
My description of my personal experience at this incubator is here:

"The New York University startup incubator at Varick Street is awesome"

[http://www.smashcompany.com/business/the-new-york-
university...](http://www.smashcompany.com/business/the-new-york-university-
startup-incubator-at-varick-street-is-awesome)

